# Exo Terra Thermostat



## Infamous (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi all, bought an Exo Terra stat today, got home to try it out and it appears to be doa. Screen and the from led just flash and seems to send no power to my bulbs. Anyone had the same or know of a fix? Video of the issue in link below.

https://youtu.be/jPzOlvacVmo


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

if its like the exo terra monsoon it be bad if it was me i send it back and get a Microclimate Evo


----------



## Infamous (Feb 26, 2016)

bigd_1 said:


> if its like the exo terra monsoon it be bad if it was me i send it back and get a Microclimate Evo


It is the Exo Terra Dimming / Pulse Day / Night 600w stat, I have a Microclimate Evo Lite and thought I would try save a few quid, guessing a bad idea then 

Exo Terra 600w Dimming/Pulse Thermostat| Reptile Centre


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

dos it say what warranty you get on it ?


----------



## Infamous (Feb 26, 2016)

bigd_1 said:


> dos it say what warranty you get on it ?


2 year, only received today so have emailed Northampton reptile regarding it already, just didn't want it to be something stupid that I have missed. 

Wanted a stat with a day night feature, trying to provide the best environment I can for a 7 year old Iguana  Figured I would get the lighting and heat at it's best before building a huge viv for it


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

send it back spend the ex£10 get the evo and get 5 year on it and if it dos brake there have a fast turn around time i got one i send them back in 3 day


----------



## Infamous (Feb 26, 2016)

Think I will do just that


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I love the ExoTerra glass vivs but very disappointed with just about every other Exo Terra product I've bought !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

